# NAVHDA testing weekend



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA had their Fall test this last weekend and it was a blast. Some great dogs with a lot of other puppies in the Natural Ability test and my mutt did well.

For a beginner like me the chapter have been an incredible support and help training my pup, I could not have got my pudelpointer ready without them.

If you are starting out with a versatile hunting breed (http://www.navhda.org/registry/versatile-hunting-dog-breeds) I can't recommend enough joining your local NAVHDA chapter, the guys have been awesome about educating me on dog training and taking the time when other dogs are running to explain what is going on.

A great club with a great bunch of guys.


----------

